# 3rd false pregnancy



## sagewoman (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a sweet little lionhead doe who I have bred three times with no results.  She always pulls fur half way through the 30 days, day 15 roughly.  I know the buck who I bred her with is doing his job as I have had litters from him. The last one two weeks ago.  Should I try again, or find a pet home for her?


----------



## nawma (Jul 8, 2013)

I have not had any problems with false pregnancies, but it seems strange to me that she would pull fur on day 15. That seems way too early. Not sure I would breed her again if you are sure the buck has been successful with her.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 9, 2013)

You know I'm a softy when it comes to the sweet animals. I got some around here that aren't so sweet and I'd cull them the second time around. I've had 2 false pregnancies this year so far (2 different rabbits). The 1st one we tired again.and she had.a little the 2nd time around. The 2nd better be pregnant or her name is crock pot! I'm afraid most of the replies you will get will be cull her but if you really want to try again I'd throw her back in with the buck if she pulled hair at day 15. No since in waiting 15 more days when you know its already false. How many times are is the buck falling over? My grandpa, who is the rabbit master, says "oh 2 times is good" but if the buck gets tired and he makes me put the doe up I wait till he goes inside and the buck has had time to rest and I throw the done back in cuz I'm crazy and I think 5 times and they should be bred lol. I didn't get that number from anywhere particular just a # I think is good lol.


----------

